
Grew a Garden,Harvested wheat,travelled ocean to boil salt,laughtered a chicken - yaarabbi
http://www.today.com/food/making-chicken-sandwich-scratch-took-six-months-1-500-t45091
======
HoopleHead
I'd like to learn more about how you "Laughtered" a chicken. What sort of
jokes do they like? Presumably they've all heard the one that starts "Why did
the human cross the road?"

